# Kontakt v5.5 - Library UI Graphics Issue - <<Workaround Provided>>



## catsass (May 11, 2015)

After updating Kontakt to v5.5 I am encountering an issue that is difficult to believe is related, but only reared its ugly head following the install.

There are some libs which, when changing presets, the ui graphics become smeared and unreadable. I haven't gone through all libraries,
but I can confirm the issue exists in Impact Soundworks Celestia and Reforged, Sonokinetic Capriccio and Grosso, Fluffy Audio Aurora..

I have verified that this issue is NOT present in all libs. The issue occurs whether Kontakt is in standalone mode or as a plugin.

Video card drivers are up to date and have been reinstalled to rule out corruption.
The issue seems to primarily occur in the lower portion of the UI - but not always (as shown in the Aurora screen shot)

I am running Win7 64bit Professional - Cubase 8

I have included a couple before and after screenshots. IDEAS?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (May 11, 2015)

Hoo boy. Thanks NI.. looking into it now.


----------



## guydoingmusic (May 11, 2015)

I have the same thing happening here! Ughh!!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (May 11, 2015)

Try hitting the "!" at the top of Kontakt after the issue occurs, does that fix it?


----------



## guydoingmusic (May 11, 2015)

For me it did not work...


----------



## mk282 (May 11, 2015)

Looks like PGS callback doesn't get executed in this particular scenario...

This bug does NOT happen when you drag&drop the NKI over the currently opened NKI. Only when you use prev-next arrows in instrument header.

Everything fixes itself after you restart the engine by pressing "!" in upper right corner, though. So, for the time being, do that.


----------



## guydoingmusic (May 11, 2015)

*Re: Kontakt v5.5 - Library UI Graphics Issue - HELP!*

inside of VEP5 that doesn't work here...


----------



## mk282 (May 11, 2015)

Can you try without VEP, just Kontakt standalone or plugin version?


----------



## catsass (May 11, 2015)

mk282 @ Mon May 11 said:


> This bug does NOT happen when you drag&drop the NKI over the currently opened NKI. Only when you use prev-next arrows in instrument header.


I have verified this to be correct.



mk282 @ Mon May 11 said:


> Everything fixes itself after you restart the engine by pressing "!" in upper right corner, though. So, for the time being, do that.


I have verified this to be correct, as well.

Thanks for the workarounds! They will certainly suffice for the time being.


----------



## guydoingmusic (May 11, 2015)

mk282 @ Mon May 11 said:


> Can you try without VEP, just Kontakt standalone or plugin version?



Works inside of Cubase. Works with Kontakt in standalone. But not in VEP5.

I restarted VEP5 just to make sure.


----------



## Casey Edwards (May 11, 2015)

*Re: Kontakt v5.5 - Library UI Graphics Issue - HELP!*

There has been a known VEPro + Kontakt UI bug for years now. Make sure your VEPro instance is connected to your DAW. That 'should' fix the problem.


----------



## mc_deli (May 11, 2015)

Hang on - I get this messed up GUI behavior using K5.4 inside Logic 10.1.1 seemingly at random. And it doesn't matter how I set up the multi, if I drag, overlay or load.

When the GUI is bugged like this the only way out is to reload the instruments :(

And "!" does not fix it for me... I have to restart Logic or reload the instruments


----------



## paoling (May 11, 2015)

Fortunately in AURORA it seems enough to click on a layer or to click on another page to see everything in the right way. Actually clicking on the ! works for AURORA.

I think that's something which ignores the hide settings on the "on init" callback. So something that should be shown as hidden is actually seen.


----------

